# montada



## Kraus

Ciao a tutti! Mi lascia un po' perplesso il termine "montada" nella lettera seguente. A cosa si riferisce? Credo che significhi "installata", ma forse riguarda più un modello, non un numero di serie...

"Les debo pedir perdón ya que al mirar la factura, me he dado 
cuenta que en la nota de XXX no les puse que el nº de serie es: 65-128 del 15/04/2009, *montada* por YYY [Nome della ditta] el 20/10/09 y en la de ZZZ la fecha de compra es del 12/2009, reflejado en copia adjunta del parte de la intervención de nuestro técnico.
Esperando, revisen las notas, lo antes posible y sean de vuestra completa conformidad, les saluda,
atentamente,"

Firma
Dpto. Servicio Técnico" 

Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## carol07811

"montada" en este contexto puede ser que signifique: hecha, fabricada, manufacturada, realizada.

*P*ero.. "installata" va bene , perche sta parlando in termini technici


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, es como dice Carol. Salvo que se trate de algo que debe ser instalada de una forma especial, ensamblando piezas entre sí.

Para que que fuera "installata" debería decir "instalada"


Pongo un pr de ejemplos para que se vea mejor.


Una televisión se instala pero no se monta.
Una caldera se instala; si se trata de la primera con cañerías y todo lo demás: O se monta; si se debe cambiar solo la pieza del depósito del agua (Pero si debes cambiar los tornillos  entonces debes instalarla)
Un armario se monta y nunca se instala
Un armario ropero se instala pero no se monta

En general "montar" se reserva para cuando son piezas que debes unir y no intervienes en el entorno e instalar para cuando debes hacer algo que modificará el lugar


----------



## ElFrikiChino

carol07811 said:


> "montada" en este contexto puede ser que signifique: hecha, fabricada, manufacturada, realizada.


  Dipende dall'oggetto in questione



carol07811 said:


> pero*ò*.. "installata" va bene , perche*è* sta parlando in termini technici


----------



## 0scar

Montada quiere decir armada.


----------



## gatogab

carol07811 said:


> però.. "installata" va bene , perchè sta parlando in termini tecnici


 


> *Montare:* eseguire l'operazione del montaggio: _montare un macchinario_; _montare una libreria._
> Garzanti


Si potrebbe usare _'montata' _ma io non l'userei, preferendo _'installata', _come suggerito da carol.


----------



## Kraus

Grazie a tutti per le risposte!  Pensavo però di aggiungere "prodotto" prima di "installato", perché non mi sembra che il termine si riferisca a "numero di serie"...


----------



## Neuromante

Yo no usaría "prodotto" "Montada" implica que previamente ya existía, aunque fuera en partes separadas o sin instalar. Son dos momentos distintos: Primero se produjo en una fábrica (Y más tarde se vendió a un negocio que a su vez lo vendió a un particular que contrató a un técnico) y después un técnico lo "montó"


----------



## honeyheart

ElFrikiChino said:


> Dipende dall'oggetto in questione


Exacto.   Kraus, ¿no hay forma de saber cuál es la cosa que fue montada?


----------



## Kraus

honeyheart said:


> Exacto. Kraus, ¿no hay forma de saber cuál es la cosa que fue montada?


 
Desgraciadamente no... Se lo pedí al cliente, pero todavía no contestó.


----------



## Neuromante

Dinos también el país, en este caso es muy posible que sea un dato relevante.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Yo no usaría "prodotto"


 ¿Qué usarías?
Mercanzia?


----------



## Kraus

El país es España, la sede de la firma se encuentra en Barcelona.


----------



## gatogab

Kraus said:


> El país es España, la sede de la firma se encuentra en Barcelona.


De este dato podemos deducir que en Cataluña se usa _'montada'._
Y también en España ya que el documento está escrito en español.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues entonces yo propondría "assemblare" que además evita dobles sentidos en italano


----------

